# Elektoblock EBL 99 - Hymer 5 series



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the motorhoming (and the site) but I have hit upon an immediate problem before I have even been off the driveway that I am hoping someone may be able to help with.

Had the van jump started yesterday - but this suddenly (or co-incidentally) resulted in all the internal electrics not working (e.g lights) - and I think it is the transformer/rectifier EBL 99 - there is power going in but no output no matter what the position of the "battery cut off switch" on the unit. All the fuses on the top are fine. I can "by-pass" the battery cut off switch and get the step (for example) to work - so this would suggest that it is some part of the unit that is not working. I have looked inside and the glass fuse within the unit is okay. An auto-electrician said it was too complicated for him - and I have been quoted over £300 for a refurbished/part exchange unit. Are there any other options or ideas?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

bumped for advice


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

timbuktu said:


> Hello, I am new to the motorhoming (and the site) but I have hit upon an immediate problem before I have even been off the driveway that I am hoping someone may be able to help with.
> 
> Had the van jump started yesterday - but this suddenly (or co-incidentally) resulted in all the internal electrics not working (e.g lights) - and I think it is the transformer/rectifier EBL 99 - there is power going in but no output no matter what the position of the "battery cut off switch" on the unit. All the fuses on the top are fine. I can "by-pass" the battery cut off switch and get the step (for example) to work - so this would suggest that it is some part of the unit that is not working. I have looked inside and the glass fuse within the unit is okay. An auto-electrician said it was too complicated for him - and I have been quoted over £300 for a refurbished/part exchange unit. Are there any other options or ideas?
> 
> ...


Had a similar problem myself and it ended up with a bad connection to the Elektoblock.
I managed to aquire a full manual/cct digram if you think it would help I could email it to you if you want to PM me

Good Luck

Soundman


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Can you hear the relays click when the switch is turned on?????????? :roll: 

Keith


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

You dont say if leisure battery was also "flat" the EBL 99 is fitted with low voltage cut off to all habitation 12V. Should re instate at 12.7V
I have Circuit and Manual if you get really stuck. Only have hard copy so would have to post and would like returned.
Stephen.


----------



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Can you hear the relays click when the switch is turned on?????????? :roll:
> 
> Keith


No nothing - no sounds at all - the auto electrician was looking for that as well. I think all the connections to the box are fine - and as I said, if I bypass the battery switch I can get items to work. I believe that the batteries were fine (and are still) okay.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
have you checked the trip switches in the wardrobe? i blew all my electrics and it resulted in new electroblok and a lot of pcb's, though not through jumpstarting. hope you can get it fixed.
simon


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Had the van jump started yesterday - but this suddenly (or co-incidentally) resulted in all the internal electrics not working (e.g lights) - and I think it is the transformer/rectifier EBL 99 - there is power going in but no output no matter what the position of the "battery cut off switch" on the unit. All the fuses on the top are fine. I can "by-pass" the battery cut off switch and get the step (for example) to work - so this would suggest that it is some part of the unit that is not working. I have looked inside and the glass fuse within the unit is okay. An auto-electrician said it was too complicated for him - and I have been quoted over £300 for a refurbished/part exchange unit. Are there any other options or ideas?


I had a very similar problem last year at Peterborough - Hymer UK couldn't/wouldn't help as I didn't buy the vehicle from them :evil: - went off to Germany with no internal (accomodation area) electrics - 'phoned Hymer International on arrival in Germany and was directed to a Hymer dealer in Heinsberg  - when we got there they were waiting for us and immediately asked where the leisure battery fuses were, I didn't know, but the mechanic/technician removed the batteries to reveal another (unknown) battery under the floor. Alongside this battery was a set of cables with in-line fusesholders/fuses fitted - these were the battery and internal electrics fuses - replaced the battery fuse and holder and everything was OK. :lol:

Have a look around the battery(ies) and check any wiring near them for in-line fuses, if the fuse(s) isn't/aren't blown, it's worth checking the fuse holder for good connections (mine were corroded). 8O

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Bassg1 (Oct 14, 2015)

soundman said:


> Had a similar problem myself and it ended up with a bad connection to the Elektoblock.
> I managed to aquire a full manual/cct digram if you think it would help I could email it to you if you want to PM me
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


Hi. I have found this post from nearly 10 years ago but wondered if you still had the connection diagram you mentioned. If so could you email it to me please, as I a have a problem with my electrics but can't find electrical diagram.


----------



## patward (Jan 16, 2014)

Try this

Patrick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is this the one you want?


----------

